# North Dakota State Record Walleye



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't get the forum, but I heard the record North Dakota walleye was broken recently on Devils Lake.....can anyone else confirm this???


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

I heard on the radio this morning that a new lake record was caught on the open water. I think I heard 12lbs 14 oz. :beer:


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Theres a picture @ www.woodlandresort.com. I 've been after that pig for years, looks like I have to go for 13lbs. Congratulations :lol: :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Awwww.....a new "Devils Lake" record.

I was told it was a new "state" record, which is over 40 years old and damn close to 16 pounds.

Still a nice pig though!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

There is a picture in the outdoors section of the forum. The fish measured 27 1/2" long. One fat walleye.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I got to get me some of that action. Soon enough and I will sknockered in my perment on Dirty Dirty DL. McDonalds run anyone? 8)


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

PJ said:


> I got to get me some of that action. Soon enough and I will sknockered in my perment on Dirty Dirty DL. McDonalds run anyone? 8)


Huh? :-?


----------

